

From RSS to sharing on social networks - phantomjs? - agilord

How would you automate posting the title / description / short url of your blog posts to your Facebook / Twitter / Google+ / ... pages? The sites we are sponsoring or helping with have 10+ RSS feeds and 30+ possible social network page destinations.<p>Does someone have a good collection of PhantomJs scripts?
======
AznHisoka
I use CasperJS - it's a wrapper with syntactic sugar around PhantomJS. Posting
to social networks is almost trivial (couple of lines). Just run it with your
cookies file, and it'll login automatically.

~~~
agilord
Thanks for the lead!

I've found bing login for casperjs, but otherwise most example out there
assume anonymous access. I wouldn't use my cookie files, especially because it
limits automation.

It is so stunning that nobody tried to solve this before / nobody published
the scripts.

